

Ask HN: What do you do with your iPad? - hyung

I got my iPad a few days ago and I've found that all I really do with it is surf the web while watching TV.<p>I was hoping to be able to take notes with it during meetings but I haven't found an app that lets me do that easily.<p>What interesting things do you use your iPad for?  Any killer apps so far?
======
cmelbye
I'm using it to take notes in class and it's awesome. It fits really nicely on
our desks (much more so than my 15" MacBook Pro). I haven't found a very good
notetaking app either though. Currently, I'm just using Pages with headings
and bulleted lists. It would be nice if Apple brought over Pages for Mac's
outline functionality with gestures for changing the indention level.

~~~
sumeeta
Which keyboard do you use for taking notes?

~~~
cmelbye
Landscape, because I find using the portrait keyboard difficult for long
periods of typing. Unfortunately, this means that the formatting controls are
not visible unless I turn the device. Hopefully Apple addresses this in a
future update.

------
aeontech
Main uses so far... book reader, and watching video courses while being able
to code/take notes on the laptop.

I think we'll need to wait a few months for the real killer apps to show up.
The really great ones take time to code, and it takes time for people to come
up with brilliant new ideas. When the iPhone first came out it was not very
interesting either - it became an indispensable device only 3-6 months down
the road, as amazing apps started coming out.

------
stuntgoat
Sight Glass Coffee is using it as a POS.*

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/mager/4487454328/>

*I don't have one

------
akadien
I preordered mine. Despite the first couple of days of unadulterated
enthusiasm, I'm thinking about sending mine back this week. No killer app. Not
a meaningful proxy or replacement for my iPhone or laptop. And, I get bad
eyestrain if I use it to read for longer than 20-30 minutes. It certainly
hasn't lived up to the marketing mantra of 'magical'.

~~~
aeontech
Up your font size? I've read 6 books on mine already (in iBooks and Kindle app
both), no eye strain problems. [And strangely enough, I like the Kindle app
better. Just wish there was a way to put my non-kindle ebooks into it].

------
martingordon
I've been reading a lot more on it than I thought I would.

I thought that having a multi-purpose device would create distractions, but
instead it gives me more opportunity to read since I bring my iPad with me
more than I did the Kindle.

------
tlholaday
Reader (iBooks, Kindle, Stanza, Marvel, ComixOlogy, IDW)

Browser (Safari)

News (Bloomberg, NPR, NYTimes Editors Choice, Paris Match, BBC News)

Doodle (Adobe Ideas)

Video podcasts (TED talks, GOLD, Lawrence Lessig, White House Music & the
Arts)

Education (MIT Open Courseware)

Big frost so far: Numbers

------
Dellort
You mean the iWipe? I wipe my ass with it, just like Steve Jobs had intended.

